# Painting Microphone Elements/Cords



## tdtastic (Feb 5, 2019)

Best paint/additive to paint lapel cord and element - GO! Looking for advice on matching darker skin tones by painting our existing equipment. Want to make sure that anything we do won't crack or rub off but stay flexible and move with the cord.


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Feb 5, 2019)

I like Trams with vampire clips, they come in black/white/tan... and ECM66s which used to come in silver/black and now black only.

I know Countryman adds a brown color.

I'd be extra nervy painting what I assume is a lav considering all the little vents and holes to keep them working properly... 

You'd need some kind of flexible vinyl(?) paint for the cords, or thin shrink wrap (it comes in a variety of color choices).


----------



## Colin (Feb 5, 2019)

Copic markers are a pretty standard go-to. They'll fade/sweat off but won't change into a rainbow of not-skin colors as they do so. Alcohol based, and somewhat removable with alcohol so you can re-color for another performer.


----------



## jkowtko (Feb 5, 2019)

I've used regular Sharpie magic markers on Countryman B3, +1 to Colin's comments. Don't worry about not being able to clean the stain off the mics ... you will never want them the original color anyway.

Fyi if you are purchasing new mics I would suggest dark brown color only, for actors of any complexion. Anything lighter shines too bright, and black is just too contrasty against skin no matter how dark. The dark brown looks more like a strand of hair when coming down from the hairline.


----------



## themuzicman (Feb 6, 2019)

jkowtko said:


> I've used regular Sharpie magic markers on Countryman B3, +1 to Colin's comments. Don't worry about not being able to clean the stain off the mics ... you will never want them the original color anyway.
> 
> Fyi if you are purchasing new mics I would suggest dark brown color only, for actors of any complexion. Anything lighter shines too bright, and black is just too contrasty against skin no matter how dark. The dark brown looks more like a strand of hair when coming down from the hairline.



Sharpie's tend to run, so lock the color in with a fixative or Krylon dulling spray! I hate having to explain to actors why there is a purple splotch of color on their head because an A2 did a quick paint job with a black Sharpie and didn't lock the paint treatment in!

I tend to use Copic Markers -- they are expensive but the color locks in longer. They also tend to last longer than Prismacolors. Skin-tone nail polish works real well as well and dollar stores have all the shades for very little money. I also use Meltonian Nu-Life Color Spray (or if you're in NYC the Saphir Tenax Leather Spray that Manhattan Wardrobe Supply started carrying instead of the Meltonian). Either way, it's a good idea to lock any color treatment in with a clear coat afterwards, it'll look a little nicer. 

On the topic of what colors to purchase new -- this advice is spot on. I know a lot of A2's who get all Beige and color darker, or all Black and color lighter. Much like jkowtko I prefer to buy all brown shades and just throw a light colored cap if it's going in the hairline so that the mic needs almost no paint treatment. If I start with all beige mics than I'm coloring a hair treatment and a neck-line color treatment just because the cap is the right color for the forehead. That being said -- if the mic is going to be made into an ear-rig then it is better to get the base tone as close as possible whether that be beige, black, or brown.


----------

